# I'm Leaving for Canada



## OPC'n (Apr 1, 2009)

for Canada tomorrow and I want to take my mac with me. Am I going to have trouble hooking into WiFi or to my sister's internet. How do I hook into wireless when I'm gone from my wireless?


----------



## Zenas (Apr 1, 2009)

I fear for your safety. Canadia is not a land where one should tread easily.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 1, 2009)

sjonee said:


> for Canada tomorrow and I want to take my mac with me. Am I going to have trouble hooking into WiFi or to my sister's internet. How do I hook into wireless when I'm gone from my wireless?



If your sister has an ethernet cable, just plug it in and away you go. Otherwise, your Mac will look around for WiFi spots nearby. If it finds an unsecured spot, you can tell it to go ahead and connect.

If your sister has a secured WiFi, Mac will ask you for the password before connection.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 1, 2009)

hmmmm....I lived there for six years and I stomped that ground. So, can you answer my question?


----------



## Idelette (Apr 1, 2009)

It will automatically find wireless connections in the area....you might have to get the security password from her though!


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 1, 2009)

On your MacBook in the upper right part of the screen is the AirPort indicator. You should see it at home when you are wireless. It looks is a series of arcs. When you take a MacBook into a new area that has wireless it will pop up a box asking if you want to join that network. If you do, just click yes. If the connection needs a password it will ask for it. The computer will remember it and any other time you are there it will log you in. You can also 'click' the AirPort symbol in the upper right of your screen and it will drop down all available wireless connections. Select the one you want and away you go. Very easy.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 1, 2009)

I should have added that it is not proper to hook up to someone's unsecured WiFi unless it is clear that they allow it. Coffee shops, for instance, often offer free WiFi to their customers--that's fine. But connecting to your neighbor's isn't unless you have permission. It's a matter of taking someone else's resources.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 1, 2009)

You taking us with ya?


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!!! Yep, I'm taking you guys with! I love you all too much to leave you behind!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 1, 2009)

I pray for safe travel and good rest/enjoyment.


----------



## jfschultz (Apr 2, 2009)

There may be one other issue. If your sister's WiFi has access control enabled, she will need to either disable it or add the "MAC address" of your MacBook to the list.


----------



## Berean (Apr 2, 2009)

Sarah, you now have 3 "I'm going to Canada" threads going. I'm going, I'm at the airport, and for prayer. What's going to happen when you get there, eh?


----------

